# My favorite growing corner right now !



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2016)

Front , Phrag Wossner Super Grande,Paph Kolosand, Phrag wallisii, PhragGiganteum (center)just opening, Phrag caudatum far right(Magic Tresses x caudatum) back ,Phrag Paul Eugene Conroy. Gotta love these long petals !


----------



## orchidman77 (Jun 11, 2016)

All spectacular, Gilda!!! Incredible. I think my only spiking phrag right now is a besseae, so I'll have to enjoy yours for awhile 

David


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> All spectacular, Gilda!!! Incredible. I think my only spiking phrag right now is a besseae, so I'll have to enjoy yours for awhile
> 
> David



Thanks David !!


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## troy (Jun 11, 2016)

Very nice view!!!


----------



## phraggy (Jun 11, 2016)

A very lovely corner Gilda --- a beautiful picture to see.

Ed


----------



## Markhamite (Jun 11, 2016)

Second the, WOW!! Very nice.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks for all the nice words! My phrags are going bonkers blooming, and I think it's the more sun they are getting. My grow room usually gets two layers of shade cloth and lattice under that. It didn't get the lattice this year ,only a few plant trays upside down to keep the shade cloth off the glass ..they are getting a lot more sun.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 11, 2016)

Fantastic!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2016)

That is quite an amazing corner!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 11, 2016)

It looks nice!!! The whole corner!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jun 11, 2016)

Awesome Gilda....great growing.


----------



## abax (Jun 11, 2016)

What a cheerful sight to see in the morning...beautiful
flowers, bright sunshine and a cup of coffee. I think I'd
move my coffee maker into that room and just sit, drink
and admire.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 12, 2016)

Where'd you buy your long petalled phrags from?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 12, 2016)

That is amazing! You must smile every time you see that corner. Well done Gilda!


----------



## Gilda (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks again to all.. 
Angela my coffee maker is steps from there..we eat all of our meals in that room.

Linus...different vendors, Ebay (giganteum BS ) Ackers (Wosnner Super Grande and Paul E Conroy (NBS), Magic Tresses (seedling )(Carter and Holmes) wallisii seedling) (owens) these were all purchased years ago.


----------



## abax (Jun 13, 2016)

Wonderful place to enjoy a meal and calm from the stresses of the day. Gooood idea!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 13, 2016)

Just beautiful Gilda. Once our cat passes on I'll be able to bring my plants in the house to enjoy! I've waited 17 yrs, I can wait a bit longer I suppose.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Just beautiful Gilda. Once our cat passes on I'll be able to bring my plants in the house to enjoy! I've waited 17 yrs, I can wait a bit longer I suppose.



Your cat messes with your plants Rick? Ours never look at my plants. Maybe just lucky.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 13, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Just beautiful Gilda. Once our cat passes on I'll be able to bring my plants in the house to enjoy! I've waited 17 yrs, I can wait a bit longer I suppose.



Thanks Rick !
I had a cat years ago, too. Like Wendy's ,she never messed with my orchids.
I've heard of cats living into their 20's !!!! You might have several more years to wait ! Bless your heart !:wink:

If my orchids weren't close , I don't think I would enjoy them as much. I was watering this morning in my PJs


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2016)

You have to live with your plants to develop intimacy!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gilda (Jun 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You have to live with your plants to develop intimacy!  Thanks for sharing.



 You know that better than anyone Eric , and I agree ! :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 14, 2016)

NYEric said:


> You have to live with your plants to develop intimacy!  Thanks for sharing.



How many plants share your bed at night? oke:


----------



## czpana (Jun 15, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> How many plants share your bed at night? oke:





Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

